# Stereo Install in 2020 Honda Accord Sport



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

Starting a build of a new system in my new vehicle.

Vehicle is a 2020 Honda Accord Sport 2.0T.

The car has the mid-level 8 speaker audio system with approximately 200 watts of amplification stock, that is not near enough for someone like me. It lacks nice, clean, deep bass, and doesn't get very loud whatsoever.

Doing this build log to share my progress, and maybe get some tips along the way. Currently I'm in the planning/ buying stage.

My goal with this system is to have a reasonable system in every aspect. Reasonable volume, sound quality, and reasonable price. The one aspect that I intend to knock out of the park is in installation quality. While I'm not working with the most high end equipment, I do plan to install it in a way that looks like it could have been installed from the factory that way.

So far I have acquired:

Rockford Fosgate 12" Punch P2 Dual 2 Ohm Sub
Rockford Fosgate Punch P400X4
Rockford Fosgate Punch P500X1bd.
Generic Ported Sub Box.

So far I think I'm going to run the 4 channel amplifier bridged and drive a set of components in the front doors and leave the subwoofer in the trunk.

I still have a bunch of stuff I need to order like wiring, the set of components, sound insulation, wire loom, ferrules, and the DSP.

Most of the stuff I need can be easily sourced off of Amazon, but I'm still trying to decide on what speakers I'm going to put in the doors, and what DSP I'm going to run. Also still trying to figure out where to put all the kit within the vehicle!

So far I'm thinking I'll run a Dayton DSP408, and a set of Infinity 6530cx components but have not fully decided yet. 

I also really wanted to mount the Amplifiers under the passenger seat, but there's no way in hell I'm going to have room for the both of them - these amps are fairly big (and HEAVY!). 

So far the picture I've attached is the layout I've thought of.

Any feedback or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m following this as I have a 2018 2.0t Touring, can’t wait to see what you arrive at.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## farfromovin (Mar 30, 2011)

Can you mount one amp under each front seat? Or the dsp and one amp under the fronts and the sub amp under the rear seat or upside down under the rear deck lid? Personally, with clean simple installs in sedans I’ve always been a fan of the fiberglass sub box on one side of the trunk... not sure how much space your sub needs or if it boogies sealed or ported.


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

farfromovin said:


> Can you mount one amp under each front seat? Or the dsp and one amp under the fronts and the sub amp under the rear seat or upside down under the rear deck lid? Personally, with clean simple installs in sedans I’ve always been a fan of the fiberglass sub box on one side of the trunk... not sure how much space your sub needs or if it boogies sealed or ported.


I could definitely squeeze one of the amps (and maybe to DSP too) under the passenger seat, but unfortunately won't be able to put anything under the drivers since it has all the motors and stuff located underneath it. 

I took the trunk lining off, and found that I can fit one amp on each side behind the lining and mount it them to the frame of the car, I'm thinking this is what I'll end up doing. Also thinking I'll install the DSP in the center console, where the factory amp in the higher trim Accords sit. 

Definitely want to do a sub enclosure that fits the contour of the vehicle more, but I don't really have any experience in fiberglass. Maybe it's something I can try and learn?


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

Coppertone said:


> I’m following this as I have a 2018 2.0t Touring, can’t wait to see what you arrive at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Tourings are nice, but from my understanding, the premium sound system in them makes upgrading the system a huge PITA. There are a couple install videos of our vehicles from 5starcarstereo on YouTube that might give you some good info and food for thought. God knows I'm taking a few pointers from those guys because I'm by no means a pro at this!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

IB in the accord


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

dcfis said:


> IB in the accord


What do you mean? The trim level I have doesn't have the IB sub in the middle of the rear deck.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Even better one less hole to plug up


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

HondaAficionado said:


> What do you mean? The trim level I have doesn't have the IB sub in the middle of the rear deck.


He means to wall off the trunk behind the rear seats with a baffle. Mount your subs on that baffle. Cover all holes in the rear deck. This builds an infinite baffle system with the trunk, or more specifically, a trunk baffle.


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

Still waiting on a bunch of parts, but the bug to work on this keeps biting me! Found a spot and got one of the amps mounted up.


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

Second amp mounted nicely. These things are rock solid now!


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

I've made good progress in the past couple weeks. I'm very close to being finished, but I do, of course, have a few things I need to do, and a few things I want to redo. 

Everything is essentially installed, but I want to go back through and do better sound treatment on the doors, and I need to sound treat the trunk and rear deck.

Here's what I've got done so far.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Great idea for mounting the amps, super stealth. My 9th gen coupe has some bracing and electronics in those corners so that wont work for me.


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

lithium said:


> Great idea for mounting the amps, super stealth. My 9th gen coupe has some bracing and electronics in those corners so that wont work for me.


I had a 9th gen as well but never had the trunk liner off of it. That seems to be one of the things I notice the most going from a 9th gen coupe, to this car. It seems like Honda did a lot of research this generation and packaged everything super compact. This car also seems to come apart easier than the 9th gen. I can't tell you how many trim pieces I broke on that car.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Generic ported boxes are always the best option when trying to get good bass! 🤔


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

Niebur3 said:


> Generic ported boxes are always the best option when trying to get good bass! 🤔


_Captain obvious has arrived_

Everyone knows that a custom built box will outperform any prefab box, but I'll be the first to admit that I know almost nothing about box building and tuning and will wait until I'm more capable to build one.


----------



## justin30513 (May 2, 2018)

If I build your box and send it to you but build it to the specs that the sub requires, is that prefabricated? Does that mean it won't work?
As long as the box matches the specs of the subwoofer, and is built from quality material, how would anybody know if it was a prefab box or not LOL? You don't have to spend six hours building the box to make it sound right.... you just have to make sure it's what the sub needs... that's all.
I see guys spending three days building a sub box but maybe 30 minutes putting a piece of sound deadener on the door before mounting an 8-inch midbass. Then wonders why the door rattles. Spend the time and money where it really.


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

justin30513 said:


> If I build your box and send it to you but build it to the specs that the sub requires, is that prefabricated? Does that mean it won't work?
> As long as the box matches the specs of the subwoofer, and is built from quality material, how would anybody know if it was a prefab box or not LOL? You don't have to spend six hours building the box to make it sound right.... you just have to make sure it's what the sub needs... that's all.
> I see guys spending three days building a sub box but maybe 30 minutes putting a piece of sound deadener on the door before mounting an 8-inch midbass. Then wonders why the door rattles. Spend the time and money where it really.


What's your point here?

A box that I would need to build, regardless if blueprints are provided for is a custom BUILT box.



justin30513 said:


> I see guys spending three days building a sub box but maybe 30 minutes putting a piece of sound deadener on the door before mounting an 8-inch midbass. Then wonders why the door rattles. Spend the time and money where it really.


I realize the importance of doing things correctly. I also realize the importance of not doing something until you know how to do it correctly. So I'll refer you to my previous post


HondaAficionado said:


> _an_d will *wait until I'm more capable to build* *one*.


So, I will ask, once again, what's your point?


You guys must like to fight or something, with all these straw men showing up.


----------



## Ali-323i (Oct 4, 2019)

Someone mentioned trunk IB, I went with that route personally, may never go back to a box in my daily!

Very power efficient!
Hits very low and deep
Very musical and accurate
No space or weight from a box
The right install can look pretty clean/OEM

I went for a similar “OEM+” look in my car, amps and dsp hidden, components in OEM locations, and a 12” sub firing throhhh the rear armrest (see pics), with some fancy trim and OEM-matched LEDs


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Don't bother bro. This guy doesn't take advice he is here to Instagram his car to us. And that's fine, just realize what this is.


----------



## HondaAficionado (Apr 14, 2020)

Ali-323i said:


> Someone mentioned trunk IB, I went with that route personally, may never go back to a box in my daily!
> 
> Very power efficient!
> Hits very low and deep
> ...


I have seriously considered doing IB. Any tips on how to properly do an IB?


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

Infinite baffle in car is done by creating two separate air spaces in the car. One is the cabin and the other is the trunk. Typically, for sedans/coupes, the subwoofer is installed on a baffle that seals the ski pass off from the cabin. The rear deck would also need sealed up as well. Another thing to figure out is how the bass will get through the rear seat. Some rear seats w/ a split will work fine if you just fold down one side. Sometime seats breath nicely so they can left up (hopefully mine will be fine like this). Others will vent through an armrest cavity. 

currently building my baffle for a 2015 accord coupe


http://imgur.com/a1WOSAI




http://imgur.com/A76qnfS


My car had two speakers and a factory sub which I removed and sealed off. 


http://imgur.com/hgTUPCh


Duct seal putty is used to seal all the small gaps and things. Some ppl find good results with out this much effort but its up to you. You should definitely do some work on the rear deck just for rattles and so forth.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Very good lithium I have a ’15 coupe too. My first baffle was like yours with a single 15. I had to mount the dual 15s a bit further back mounted to the cross brace under the rear deck. The seats have minimal impact imo. It does require a little less delay on the dsp.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Very good lithium I have a ’15 coupe too. My first baffle was like yours with a single 15. I had to mount the dual 15s a bit further back mounted to the cross brace under the rear deck. The seats have minimal impact imo. It does require a little less delay on the dsp.


----------



## Vincie (Dec 27, 2021)

nyquistrate said:


> He means to wall off the trunk behind the rear seats with a baffle. Mount your subs on that baffle. Cover all holes in the rear deck. This builds an infinite baffle system with the trunk, or more specifically, a trunk baffle.


IB isn't as simple as it sounds. You would need a decent Dsp and good tuning to make it work.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

dcfis said:


> Very good lithium I have a ’15 coupe too. My first baffle was like yours with a single 15. I had to mount the dual 15s a bit further back mounted to the cross brace under the rear deck. The seats have minimal impact imo. It does require a little less delay on the dsp.


JBL 1500's!!!????!!!! OMG that must sound amazing.


----------

